# 2 inchs tall



## Blackie54 (Mar 16, 2014)

I want to grow the three plants strong enough to put in 5 gal. bucket. They are in my shop with little light from daytime. What type of lighting cycle is needed now. All I have is a 65 watt heat an grow lamp an that is what I will try with until I decide on the future.


----------



## Blackie54 (Mar 16, 2014)

12 on an 12 off or 18 on an 6 off, help


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey Blackie, Welcome.... I suggest you start here... most of us get our rooms ready before we get a plant....

Here you go:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Growing-Marijuana.html


----------



## robertr (Mar 16, 2014)

You can do either 18 on and 6 off or 24 on and 0 off. 12/12 is for when you want to start flowering. I like 24/0 in veg, the plants don't stretch as much as 18/6.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 16, 2014)

I prefer 24hrs light under the daylight bulbs.


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2014)

Blackie54 said:


> 12 on an 12 off or 18 on an 6 off, help




A 12/12 light schedule is only used for flowering. In the vegetative stage quite a few of us go with 24/0 as cannabis does not need a dark period to grow.  The only time I use anything other than 24/0 for veg is during the rare times I am growing in the Summer and need to battle heat issues during the hottest part of the day. Then I would use something like 20/4 or 18/6 and have the lights off during the hottest time of the day.  jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 16, 2014)

Blackie54 said:


> I want to grow the three plants strong enough to put in 5 gal. bucket. They are in my shop with little light from daytime. What type of lighting cycle is needed now. All I have is a 65 watt heat an grow lamp an that is what I will try with until I decide on the future.


 
 I would run the lights all the time right now--24/7.  You need to be aware that you are going to need more/better light right away.  I am not sure exactly what a heat and grow light is, but you don't want anything that puts out extra heat.  And 65W is simply not enough to grow them beyond a few inches tall.  Adequate lighting is one of your most critical factors when trying to grow.  Three plants in 5 gal containers will most likely need a minimum of 400W HPS (which will cover a 9-10 sq ft grow area).


----------



## Blackie54 (Mar 17, 2014)

I am being misunderstood. No inside growing. I just need to get the plants large enough to transplant outside an let mother nature,s sunlight take care of them. So don't I need to imitate the daylight an dark hours buy starting the little ones off with 12/12 or 14/10 or something like that. There will be no inside grow, just enough to plant a sirvibly plant.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 17, 2014)

Blackie54 said:


> I am being misunderstood. No inside growing. I just need to get the plants large enough to transplant outside an let mother nature,s sunlight take care of them. So don't I need to imitate the daylight an dark hours buy starting the little ones off with 12/12 or 14/10 or something like that. There will be no inside grow, just enough to plant a sirvibly plant.


 
You will want to keep them at min of 18 hrs of light, that will vegg the plant for outdoors, you don't want it to flower yet so 18 min or just 24 for best results.


----------



## Mebeafarmer (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello Blackie54,

Agreeing with others, that providing adequate light intensity at this point in time is very important. A 400 watt Metal Halide would be the route I would go, and this will allow you to build strong "non-leggy" or "non-stretchy" plants that will be ready to face the elements outdoors such as wind and rain.

If you are unable to go the 400 watt HID route. I would consider using florescent lighting, again trying to aim for 400 "actual" watts, and if you go the florescent route, keep the distance between the plants tops and the bulbs NO MORE THAN 3 inches !!!! This is very, very important to get sufficient light from floros.

I have started plants under floros, and I have flowered plants under floros as well. They do a pretty nice job at producing short healthy squat green plants.


Good luck to you, and I hope you report back and let us know how things are growing.


cheers


----------

